# Literally paging someone to the white courtesy phone



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

I know there are some vB plug-ins that allow you to tag users in posts so they receive dashboard notifications. How feasible would that be for TCF?


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

Literally?


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Bump. Any thoughts on this? I was recently reminded (again) of the need for such a system.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

I'm not following what functionality you're looking for.


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

RereScoorie said:


>  Программисты со стажем профессионально и гарантированно по новейшей системе предоставляют услуги по взлому анкет vkontakte, odnoklassniki, сайтов знакомств, электронной почты и так далее.
>  Также помогут вам вернуть забытый пароль либо взломанную анкету. Никаких предоплат! Оплата после предоставления вам доказательств выполненной работы!
>  Доказательства любые: скриншоты, пересылка сообщений и многое другое!!
>  Пароль остаётся прежним! Соблюдается полная анонимность и конфиденциально сть!
> ...


There's your answer!


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Mike Lang said:


> I'm not following what functionality you're looking for.


Like Facebook notifications.

Tag someone in a post. They see a notification on their dashboard and can view the thread. So saying, "Paging Bob to the white courtesy phone" can LITERALLY page Bob.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

vBulletin Version 3.8.6 has a quote notification system. It basically alerts you any time someone quotes you in a thread. I have found it quite useful on another forum that I visit regularly.


----------

